# Ferret home/housing =D



## Bobbie

hey, 

Wouldnt this be the most amazing ferret aviary/enclosure in the entire world?!?!?!

heres a couple picks(its for cats) but would make an excellent ferret home.

And here is the web address.. 

Outdoor Cat Run - Pictures


----------



## Kylie

if only i had the sapce!! how perfect would that be!!


----------



## Marine

Wow my fuzzies would love that!
Will keep that pic for future reference :notworthy:


----------



## Moosmoo

Our ferrets are idiots and would probably destroy themselves in there...

One of our males once ran about 5 steps up the stairs and just kind of backflipped, sailed through the air all the way down and landed on one of the girls, followed by lots of dooking


----------



## Marinam2

Awww man if only you know!!!!

Marina


----------



## Amalthea

What an awesome enclosure for quite a few critters that I can think of!!!


----------



## Marinam2

Mind you that owner is a bit of a numb nut there are cats and birds in that enclosure. Probably not the best mix in the world.

To be honest i'd love a garden that big let alone a garden big enough to fit it in.

Marina


----------



## Shell195

So there are never noticed them before the owner is obviously a numb nuts. My cats would kill them in an instant


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't notice, either! *lol* But yeah... Some people are idiots! Would still be an awesome enclosure, but obviously not for cats AND birds at the same time!


----------



## Spencer95

..


----------



## Fluffygirl

Spencer95 said:


> your a ****


Is that necessary? :/


----------



## Shell195

Why the hell would anyone dig up a thread from 2008 to say that:gasp:


----------



## cazcolecarter

Spencer95 said:


> your a cock


 Have I missed something? :gasp:


----------



## Spencer95

My friend wrote that guys.. sorry


----------



## cazcolecarter

Your friend is an ass, you can tell him that from me, kids come on here y'know? :whip:


----------



## Spencer95

cazcolecarter said:


> Your friend is an ass, you can tell him that from me, kids come on here y'know? :whip:



He is a ass!

can't believe he wrote that sorry everyone:lol2:


----------



## Bobbie

:blah:


----------



## Spencer95

Bobbie said:


> :blah:


what....?


----------

